# Front Row Slideshow Music



## statts (May 5, 2006)

Anyone know how to change the song that plays while viewing photos in Front Row? Is there somewhere where I can change Front Row settings/preferenes?


----------



## bmcgonag (Aug 30, 2006)

Front Row will play whatever music you have previously set for an album in iPhoto.

Launch iPhoto
Select album
Hit the play button
Select the music tab
Pick the song or playlist you wish to play for that album.

Now when you select that album in Front Row you will get that song or playlist.

Found this on another forum, hope it helps, 

mac


----------

